# Apple releases iOs 4.3 for iPhone/iPad



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Nobody talking about this yet?

It doesn't work for the older-than-3Gs phones... and similar older generation iPod touch... but for everyone else, there's at least one really cool feature.

You can now stream from your iTunes library via Wifi to your iPhone or iPad.

So... you only have to load up your device with songs/videos that you need when outside the home... You can leave a lot of your library on your computer and stream from there while on your home network.

I tried earlier with my iPad and it works pretty well... I like not having to load my iPad up with movie files just to watch them and delete them afterwards... now I can just leave my iTunes running and watch on the iPad whenever the whim strikes.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

We don't synch our iPads except to update the OS. So glad you posted this. Will synch both tomorrow.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Make sure you've updated your iTunes software, if you haven't already... The latest Mac version is 10.2.1 (I don't know what the latest PC version is)...

I'm pretty sure that older iTunes won't recognize or let you see the iOS 4.3 firmware availability.

I learned that the hard way last time there was a major update... not that it caused any problems... but I had tried to get ahead of myself and wondered why iTunes wasn't showing me the new firmware that I knew was available... and then realized I had to update iTunes first.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

On it right now... thanks Stewart.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Got it now, and I suppose I'd be more excited about iTunes home sharing if I had a million songs. Realistically I already have as many songs as I need on the iPhone. 

On the other hand I am seeing a very real increase in Safari performance.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> You can now stream from your iTunes library via Wifi to your iPhone or iPad.
> 
> now I can just *leave my iTunes running *and watch on the iPad whenever the whim strikes.


I wonder if this will work off a Time Capsule without iTunes running?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Got it now, and I suppose I'd be more excited about iTunes home sharing if I had a million songs. Realistically I already have as many songs as I need on the iPhone.
> 
> On the other hand I am seeing a very real increase in Safari performance.


I forgot about the Safari improvements... I knew I was forgetting something else of value!

I agree on the songs front... but if you have a lot of audiobooks or podcasts, those might be convenient to access via streaming...

Also, especially for my iPad, being able to stream those large movie files helps me keep space on my 16GB iPad.



Herdfan said:


> I wonder if this will work off a Time Capsule without iTunes running?


I don't have a Time Capsule to try that... it would be a good bonus if that worked.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

It's important to get iTunes updated anyway, 10.2 fixes literally 55 security vulnerabilities in Windows at least.

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4554


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I generally update anyway... but I had been paying attention to MacRumors and saw the note a few days ago about iTunes 10.2 (and then 10.2.1 the next day)... so I was ready and waiting for the new iOs.

On a related note...

My iPad seems to be running slower, at least in some apps.

The Sandslides game, for example, almost seems to be playing in slow-motion for me since the firmware update.

Anyone else have similar slowdown issues?


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

I updated to latest iTunes, still cannot load 4.3. My iPhone 4 is connected to iTunes, when I hit update, iTunes states I have the latest OS installed.

My iPhone 4 is a Verizon phone, does 4.3 work with Verizon?


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Found the answer: http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2381763,00.asp


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Hutchinshouse said:


> I updated to latest iTunes, still cannot load 4.3. My iPhone 4 is connected to iTunes, when I hit update, iTunes states I have the latest OS installed.
> 
> My iPhone 4 is a Verizon phone, does 4.3 work with Verizon?


You already found the answer... but in case anyone else wonders, and since I wasn't fast enough to reply before you discovered yourself...

I think the Verizon phones come with 4.2.6, which has some of the features of 4.3 already.. but not all.

Last I read, 4.3 was not going to be available for the Verizon models.

I would assume at some point we would have a unified code-base... maybe a 4.3.x firmware at some point that will work for both models.


----------

